# Gradle signing Plugin



## jari (11. Jan 2022)

Hi,

wir möchten unsere Jar-Files gpg signieren und nutzen das 'signing' Plugin... Könnte mir jemand für Dummies erklären, was wir genau machen müssen, damit das sowohl lokal als auch auf GitHub funktioniert? am besten Schritt für Schritt... Vielen Dank!


----------

